# what to buy if i have only flac and mp3s on usb peddrive laptop and network hdd



## chirag1165 (Jan 22, 2013)

hello people,

i am on the verge of getting a pair of kef r900 floor standers and an ANTHEM integrated

225 amplifier. so far so good.What im really confused about is that i have a music in flac

and mp3s either on my 128gb usb pendrive and my laptop and nas hdd. i have no CDs.so what

route should i take? what should i buy to play all my flac's mp3s through either the usb

pendrive or laptop or Network hard drive with the best possible sound quality to compliment

my kef r900 and anthem integrated 225?? nothing above 1500 to 2000$

thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

It sounds like your music is scattered between several different devices. My suggestion would be compile them into one location for convenience. What kind of laptop do you have? Are you planning to use it for playback? There should be lots of options for connecting it to your Anthem.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Since the Anthem integrated amp is strictly an analog device, you'll need to use analog connections between the laptop and the 225's preamp inputs. Most laptops have stereo analog line-level outputs in the form of a stereo minijack. To use that, you'll need to get a minijack-to-RCA adpater and a couple of RCA cables. They're readily available at your local electronics store (like Radio Shack or Best Buy) for less than $20. The next step up would be to get a quality USB "sound card" or Digital-to-Analog converter for use with your laptop. They're available at prices ranging from about $100 to as high as you want to spend.


----------

